# 53 studebaker



## bob bauman (Jun 26, 2003)

AMT 53 studebaker used the kit's chop-top wheels are from my parts box & the flames are from the 64 ford fairlane


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice Job on the Stude! One of my fave aAMT kits!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Both cars look excellent! 

Here's two of mine. The first was painted with the "Special Gold" from the Testor's paint caddy in the late 1990's. I mixed the paint for my airbrush.


















This one is my version of the full race car, built in the same year. I used the wheels from the AMT 1970 Chevrolet Impala. :


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

nice studys guys.


----------

